# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Razvod i djeca

## bdina

Može li mi netko reći kako u Hr stoje stvari s dodjelom djece nakon razvoda. Da li postoji bilo kakva i teoretska šansa da sud djecu dodjeli ocu u slučaju da su oba roditelja naprosto zaljubljena u njih i obožavaju ih. Iako smatram da tata ima neke neprihvatljive metode odgoja i često se svađamo oko toga.
Već neko vrijeme mi je prilično neizdržljivo u braku, ali radije ću ostati u njemu i s djecom, nego riskirati da ih izgubim. Dosta mi je što Brunu i Karla odvede povremeno kod svojih roditelja na selo na jedan dan, već mi i tako nedostaju, a kad mi je najavio da će tamo prespavati jednu noć snašla me tuga nemjerljiva. Ipak oni još nemaju ni 2 godine i jako su vezani uz mene
I još me zanima da li postoji neko pravilo koliko drugi roditelj viđa djecu ili to ovisi od slučaja do slučaja.

----------


## maria71

koliko ja znam uglavnom se dodjeljuju majci

( tako su bar prošle moje 2 frendice)

----------


## litala

preferira se dodjela djece majci (pogotovo tako malene), osim ako bi se dokazalo da je majka vrhunska potencijalna ili stvarna prijetnja djecjoj sigurnosti, cak mi je receno da je, recimo, ako je majka prijavljena narkomanka bilo dovoljno da ona izjavi da ce ici na odvikavanje (lijecenje, terapiju), pa je sud njoj dodijelio djecu. daleko smo mi od amerike, a puno americkih filmova gledamo...

posjete izmedju djece i roditelja ili se striktno odredi na sudu (pr. subotom i nedjeljom ili svaki drugi vikend ili sl.) ili se prepusti na dogovor roditelja (oca) i djece (ako su sposobna za dogovor, tj. nisu premala).

----------


## nana

Mi smo zatražili i dobili zajedničko skrbništvo nad Tarom, s tim da ona žvi samnom, a oko posjeta smo se tata i ja dogovorili jel nismo htjeli da nam sud određuje kada će Tara viđati tatu, a obzirom da smo tata i ja ostali u odličnim odnosima smatrali smo da je bolje da se nas dvoje dogovorimo oko toga.
Rijetko se djeca dodjeljuju tati, mada postoje i takvi slučajevi. Čak poznam jednu svoju poznanicu koja je tražila da djeca budu kod oca, jel je ona dosta teško psihički sve to oko razvoda podnjela.

----------


## bdina

A što trebam napraviti, mislim kako podnjeti zahtjev za razvod, kakva je procedura i što se događa ako on recimo ne želi pristati na razvod. 
Drugo što me zanima je kako je regulirano npr. ako ja ili on želimo odvesti djecu na put, na ljetovanje ili sl. Da li se o tome moramo sami dogovarati ili i o tome nekako odlučuje sud?
I treća stvar: mm radi posao na kojem je radno vrijeme doslovno svakakvo, on nema vikenda ili blagdana, a slobodni dani mu mogu biti bilo koji dani u tjednu. I sad ako on dobije pravo viđati djecu vikendom, a trebao bi raditi, što onda?
I četvrto - trebam li odvjetnika? Možete li mi preporučiti nekog dobrog?

----------


## Mukica

1. Jel postoji ikakva sansa da se vas dvoje oko svega toga ljepo, razumski dogovorite?

2. Ako postoji, onda nemas problema s nicim. 

3. Ako ne postoji tj. ako mu zelis raditi problema oko vidjanja djece zivjet cete u "paklu". Svi. I ti i on i djeca.

Molbu za razvod braka podneses na nadleznom centru za socijalni rad. Ako razvod nije sporazuman postoje tri stupnja "mirenja"... na koja ste obadvoje pozvani.
Na tim razgovorima djelwatnici centra, kroz vase razgovore, uz put procjenjuju i kakve ste osobe i njihove ce misljenje na sudu, ako dodje do parnice oko djece, biti dosta znacajno.

----------


## Mukica

evo ti malo detaljnije:




> CENTAR ZA SOCIJALNU SKRB DUGA RESA
> 
> 
> POSREDOVANJE PRIJE RAZVODA BRAKA
> Postupak posredovanja prije razvoda braka provodi se u Centru za socijalnu skrb u okviru stručne cjeline za poslove u vezi s brakom, obitelji i zaštitom prava djeteta. Sve poslove u toj stručnoj cjelini obavlja tim koji se sastoji od pravnika, socijalnog radnika i psihologa. U postupcima koje vodi ova stručna cjelina isprepliću se svi oblici zaštite obitelji, braka i zaštite prava djeteta, pa tako i u postupku prije razvoda braka. Činjenica da institut braka podlježe i pojavi razvoda, iziskuje i zakonodavnu regulativu, kojom se regulira postupak nadležnih organa. Ove godine donesen je Obiteljski zakon nakon kojeg je prestao važiti Obiteljski zakon iz 1998.godine. Ipak do kraja ove godine ostaje na snazi dio regulative koji se između ostalog odnosi i na postupak posredovanja prije razvoda braka. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mukica

i jos:




> PITANJE: *Tko se mora prije razvoda braka obratiti centru za socijalnu skrb?*
> 
> Prije pokretanja parnice za razvod braka dužni su centru za socijalnu skrb podnijeti zahtjev za posredovanje:
> 
> 1.-bračni drug ili oba bračna druga koji imaju maloljetnu vlastitu ili posvojenu djecu ili djecu nad kojom ostvaruju roditeljsku skrb nakon njihove punoljetnosti; 
> 
> 2.-kada je jedan od bračnih drugova lišen poslovne sposobnosti, ako centar za socijalnu skrb utvrdi da je sposoban shvatiti značenje braka i obveza koje iz njega proizlaze.
> 
> PITANJE: *Kojem centru za socijalnu skrb se moram obratiti za provođenje postupka posredovanja?*
> ...

----------


## bdina

Ma, nemam mu namjeru pravit probleme oko viđanja djece. Samo želim biti sigurna, a ne riskirati da se dogodi nešto nepredviđeno. Oboje smo, po mom mišljenju, dobri roditelji i oboje volimo svoju djecu neizmjerno. Ipak, teško da bi se sami mogli dogovorit, pa me samo zanima koliko bi djeca bila kod mene, koliko kod njega i postoji li vjerojatnost da sud, nedaj Bože, razdvoji djecu, tj. nekog da majci, a nekog ocu?

----------

Ja znam za jedan slučaj da jedan sin živi s mamom a drugi s tatom, ali klinci su puno stariji pa se pitalo i njih kad su se dogovarali oko toga...Ne znam da li je tu sud imao veze na kraju...

----------


## mvupora

pitanje: joj kaj je to zamršeno ,ali da se krene.
prijavljeni smo na drugoj adresi, živimo u drugom dijelu grada u stanu njegove mame, njoj smo kupili stan kraj našega, da li me može izbaciti iz stana s djetetom i uopće kaj da radim. koja su moja prava? help!!!!

----------


## JaMajka

> pitanje: joj kaj je to zamršeno ,ali da se krene.
> prijavljeni smo na drugoj adresi, živimo u drugom dijelu grada u stanu njegove mame, njoj smo kupili stan kraj našega, da li me može izbaciti iz stana s djetetom i uopće kaj da radim. koja su moja prava? help!!!!


Malo ti je nerazumljivo pitanje. Prema prebivalištu se određuje nadležnost CZSS-a kod kojega ćete morati ići na postupak posredovanja (je li se vi razvodite ili što???). A ako stan glasi na svekrvu može ti raditi problema. Najbolje ti se obratiti u CZSS prema prebivalištu po sve relevantne informacije. 

Off topic, Mukica, uvijek se nasmijem kada vidim s koliko truda kopiraš zakone  :Laughing:  . Reci cu samo da je praksa ipak malo drugačija od teorije. Da je tako onda prevni fakultet ne bi trebao postojati, a svaka placarica bi mogla dijeliti pravne savjete. Nemoj se ljutiti, nije u lošoj namjeri. Dapače, uvijek me oraspoložiš  :Love:  .

----------


## mvupora

Moj aisprika na nerazuljivosti pitanja koje sam postavila. Malo, ne jako sam zdrmana ove dane. Dakle prijavljeni smo na Črnomercu, a ne znam gdje je tamo CZSS. Da, brak je na kraju, ja s djetetom , muž naravno kaže da će brinuti za nas!!!!!!!!!!! ? Do kada , pitam se ja , jer već ima novu vezu. Zato i postavih takvo pitanje. U novom zgb. stanujemo u stanu njegove mame...
Ostalo sam napisala. Kada smo se selili i kad je bila idila,nisam mjenjala boravište iz jednostavnog razloga što je sve došlo nenadano u vrijeme kad sam friško digla sve dokumente. Ali sad me mući ono drugo može li me izbaciti iz sadašnjeg stana jer se i tako mislim prijaviti ovdje gdje jesam. Uf što je teško glavu punu misli pretočiti u par suvislih rečenica. Sorry!

----------


## stray_cat

mvupora, ne vjerujem da bi njegova mama radila probleme (ali nikad se ne zna) 

a di se sad nalazi sretno zaljubljeni kreten 

dolazim u zagreb na 2 dana zadnji tjedan u 11. mjesecu pa cu ti doc na kavu, jos javim detalje

----------


## katrina

Molila bih pomoć...naime,moj je bivsi dobio skrbništvo nad nasim petogodisnjem djetetom iako dijete tesko i sa plačom odlazi kod njega a on ga tako na silu uzima!zanima me kako sad kad je rjesenje doneseno da je kod njega kroz tjedan a kroz vikend kod mene dali mogu poduzeti nesto jer mi se djete zali na to da ga sadašnja maćeha koja zivi sa njima tuče i viče na njega,a bivsi mi je i dao na znanje da je preko podmićivanja uspio doći dol skrbništva!ako netko ima saznanja o tome sto mogu učiniti neka mi se javi...hvala...

----------


## samamama

katrina.

odgovore na ovakva pitanja ne mozes traziti na forumu, vec kod odvjetnika kojeg si vec i trebala imati u samom postupku,. ne znam sto si cekala do sada??

forum i svi ovdje mozemo pomoci samo do jedne granice, ali nitko od nas nema uvid u sve vase papire niti situacije i bilo kakav savijet o ovako ozbiljnoj stvari bio bi u najmanju ruku beskoristan

----------


## TornadosWings

samamama ti je dobro rekla. treba ti odvjetnik, a u ovakvim slucajevima lako ga dobijes i besplatno. Sve sto trebas je malo se informirati kod odvjetnicke komore. Unatoc tome, dobro je i razgovarati sa CZSS. NJima posalji pismo s navodom svih svojih briga. Oni ce tada teve i oca pozvati na obavezni razgovor (nekad poziv traje 2-4 mjeseca). Ukoliko smatras da djetetu nije dobro, tvoje je ne samo pravo vec i obveza da ga stitis tako sto o tome obavijestavas nadllezne institucije (CZSS, POLICIJA, pravobraniteljica itd). CZSS je npr duzan izaci u provjeru, ili barem obaviti razgovor sa tvojim bm kako bi utvrdio cinjenicno stanje, a na temelju toga moze dati prijedlog ODO za pokretanje postupka.

----------


## anela87

Molim vas dali mi neko moze objasniti sl stvar...imam curicu od 9mj..pred razvodom...zanima me koliko dijete mora imati najmanje godina da ga otac odvede kod sebe za vikend...u razlicitim gradovima zivimo,velika je udaljenost..bojim se reakcije dijeteta jer je vezano za mn...hvala

----------


## samamama

nema zakonski definirane dobe kada dijete moze prespavati kod oca, sve zavisi o situacij, koliko je otac ukljucen u djetetov zivot i koliko je ono za njega vezano..

primjera radi, kada sam se ja rastajala, moj sin je imao manje od godinu dana ali je jos bio dojen pa je to bio razlog zasto nije spavao kod oca., prvi puta je kod njega prespavao sa nekih godinu i pol.

medjutim, sada ima 8 godina, oca nije vidio preko godinu i pol uopce i nema tog suda ni policije na svijetu koja bi mi mogla naloziti da mu dozvolim spavanje kod oca- koji mu je totalni stranac.

malo ekstremna situacija, ali shvacas poantu...

----------


## anela87

razumijem vas u potpunosti,nas je doticni napustio kada je dijete imalo mjesec dana i vise ga nikada nije vidjeo..sada ima 9 mj..imamo tek zakazano prvo rociste za razvod,znaci proci ce jos vremena dok se ovo sve ne zavrsi....dijete jos uvijek doji,i tako ce i dalje biti sve dok bude bilo potrebe jer majcino mlijeko nema zamjene...a papire koje je poslao naveo je da zeli dijete sebi i razlog nevidjanja dijeteta kao nije njegovo,boji se alimentacije...slao mi je pisma,prijeti da ce uzeti dijete,jer ja jos ne radim...hvala na savjetu

----------


## frodda

> razlog nevidjanja dijeteta kao nije njegovo,boji se alimentacije...


kako misli da dijete nije njegovo? pa ako je rođeno u braku onda je pravno gledano njegovo...otac je onaj na kojeg glasi brak (osim ako se dna analizom ne dokaže suprotno)

od alimentacije ne može pobjeći...a ako vam prijeti slobodno ga prijavite na CZSS

----------


## anela87

Problem je sto smi neko vrijeme zivjeli skupa jer se nismo mogli odmah vjencati,zbog nekih papira,,vjencani smo bili 4,5 mj kada se dijete rodilo...sada se on time pravda jer sud zanima samo ono vrijeme od vjencanja-da li sada razumijete...zeli da odglumi zrtvu pred sudom jer stvari koje je on meni radio,nebi covjek neprijatelju radio...i nije smjeo se mojim roditeljima pojaviti na oci i meni,da vidi dijete-eh to sada koristi kao razlog nevidjanja dijeteta...a ja sam poslala odg na tuzbu i naglasila da nemam nista protiv dnk...zelim da ga se rijesim jer meni vise ne treba u zivotu..a ako bude htjeo da vidja dijete nek vidja on joj je otac  jer dijetetu to nebi nikada uskratila,samo nebi da je uzima preko noci dok je jos mala..zivimo 3h udaljenosti,tesko ce  biti da se navikne..biti ce i placa i svega sigurno..neznam dali se na to moze utjecati u Centru  za soc rad...pozzzz

----------


## Thrashqueen1007

Pozdrav imam pitanje.ja i bivši suprug smo se sporazumno rastali i djete je tjedan dana kod mene,a tjedan kod njega s tim da je djete prijavljeno kod mene.ja zelim to promijeniti,ne ukinuti potpuno vidanja s ocem,nego samo da se ograniči viđenja,npr.da ga otac vidi svaki drugi vikend i 2 dana u tjednu ,a za blagdane po dva tjedna kod svakoga.razlog je taj sto djete neznam iz kojeg razloga ne zeli vise ici kod oca a on mi ga svaki put dovodi bolesnog i djete se muci sa probavom..me zelim alimentaciju ni nista samo da djete vise boravi kod mene i to je sve.ima li netko iskustva s tim i sto mislite kolike su sanse da dobijem to sto tražim? Bili smo na socijalnoj ali on naravno nije pristao tako da ja sad krecem angažirati odvjetnika.

----------


## Zelena vila

trebaš samo podnijeti sudu prijedlog za donošenje nove odluke o kontaktima..  za to ti ni ne treba odvjetnik..  samo napišeš u prijedlogu sve što si u postu napisala..

----------

